# Sony 16-80mm f/3.5-4.5 Carl Zeiss DT Lens - Hands on Review



## jason324 (Dec 22, 2011)

I just got done with my In Depth Hands On Review of the 16-80mm Carl  Zeiss lens. A great lens to say the least and my 1st choice for A-Mount  walk around lens! 

I tried my best in the spelling/ grammar  department so hopefully it's better than the A77 review in that regard   Still feel free to let me know if you see any errors please!! 

Sony 16-80mm f/3.5-4.5 Carl Zeiss DT Lens - In Depth Hands on Review | sonyalphalab.com

Best,
Jay


----------

